
Apple Loses The iPad Mini Trademark - polskibus
http://www.forbes.com/sites/timworstall/2013/03/31/apple-loses-the-ipad-mini-trademark/
======
jstanley
Surely this doesn't mean anything? If they are declaring "mini" purely
descriptive, nobody else can call their product an "iPad mini", because then
they would be calling it an iPad, and merely describing it as small.

------
polskibus
It certainly puts a limit on what is acceptable trademark in US. In current
times, when patent trolls try to block innovation by patenting the obvious,
this is a good sign.

